# New to the forum



## RTRNATE (Nov 18, 2015)

New to the forum. Been lifting steady for about 3 years now. Have gained some decent size and strength. Anxious to get some input from you guys and put on some good size now. Seems to be the right place to find out how to. Looking forward to getting to know some of you.


----------



## bayou boy (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## Riles (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## BLACK STAR (Nov 19, 2015)

ready..set...grow...





salute,
BLACKSTAR


----------



## RTRNATE (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 10, 2015)

welcome, im also a newbie here. glad to be here.


----------

